# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] pa speakers

## vlahoskwn

γεια σας!
θελω να φτιαξω δυο ηχεια για παρτυ
θελω να εχουν αρκετα καλες συχνοτητες
εχω καταληξει αυτο για wooferhttp://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=290-262 πως σας φαινεται;
και για κορνες http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=272-102
η αυτη http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...umber=292-2648
η http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=270-125
το θελω τωρα; να μου πειτε πια κορνα να βαλω και τη καμπινα και λιτρα χρειαζονται

----------


## jeck

γεια.για το woofer ψαξε για κανενα 12 σε ιντσες και τουλαχιστον 97+ db.κορνα η πρωτη ειναι καπως καλητερη.θες και cross-over να κοβη γυρω στους 2000 hz.καμπινα 60χ40χ40.

----------


## vlahoskwn

γιατι 12'';

----------


## jeck

κοιτα το πρωτο που πρεπει να δεις ειναι το spl του μεγαφωνου.οσο περισοτερα τοσο καλιτερα και φυσικα ακριβοτερα.υπαρχουν woofer με 135 db....σημ. καθε αυξηση 6 db δυπλασιαζεται η ενταση αυτο τα λεει ολα.τα watt και οι ιντσες ειναι δευτερη επιλογη.

----------


## vlahoskwn

πρωτεινε μου δυο

----------


## jeck

μπες bon studio     και δες τα b&c.

----------


## vlahoskwn

δεν λεει ωμως τιμες
πως θα δω;

----------


## SakisMS

> δεν λεει ωμως τιμες
> πως θα δω;


Αν ψάχνεις μεγάφωνα σε τιμές σαν αυτές που παραθέτεις στο πρώτο post από parts-express τότε τα B&C σου είναι πολύ ακριβά. Αν θέλεις τιμές από B&C επέλεξε ποιά μεγάφωνα θέλεις και θα σου πω τιμές.

----------


## vlahoskwn

θελω τα μεγαφωνα να ειναι καλα αλλα οχι να στοιχιζει 100ευρω το ενα
μπορεις να μου πρωτεινεις;

----------


## ezizu

Μεγάφωνα  επαγγελματικά ( δηλαδή για συνεχόμενη σκληρή χρήση,π.χ. πάρτυ,live κ.λ.π. ),ευαίσθητα,καλά ,με σωστή απόκριση συχνοτήτων,όσο το δυνατόν με καλή χροιά και φτηνά (δηλαδή, σε τιμές όπως αυτά που αναφέρεις, στο ποστ#1 ), δεν νομίζω ότι θα βρείς εύκολα.

----------


## SakisMS

> θελω τα μεγαφωνα να ειναι καλα αλλα οχι να στοιχιζει 100ευρω το ενα
> μπορεις να μου πρωτεινεις;


Φτηνά και καλά δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## vlahoskwn

θελω μεγαφωνα καλα αλλα οχι επαγγελματικα για χρηση παρτυ
και φτηνα εννοω οχι 40ευρω που ειχαν και τα δυο ας ειναι και πιο ακριβα

----------


## SakisMS

> θελω μεγαφωνα καλα αλλα οχι επαγγελματικα για χρηση παρτυ
> και φτηνα εννοω οχι 40ευρω που ειχαν και τα δυο ας ειναι και πιο ακριβα


Δεν υπάρχουν μεγάφωνα που να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις για πάρτυ αλλά να μην είναι επαγγελματικά και όλα αυτά που μπορώ να σου προτείνω ξεπερνούν τα 150 ευρώ το ένα οπότε δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω παραπάνω.

----------


## vlahoskwn

οκ ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## vlahoskwn

γεια σας παλι
τελικα θα φτιαξω μονος μου τα ηχεια και θα ηθελα να μου πειτε την γμωμησας για τα μεγαφωνα
http://www.e-djshop.gr/details2.php?...pid=313&page=1
http://www.e-djshop.gr/details2.php?...pid=320&page=1

η κορνα ειναι ενταξει γιατι μου φαινεται μικρη γιατι το woofer ειναι 300watt

----------


## ezizu

Με σωστό crossover (δηλαδή συχνότητα διαχωρισμού ,κόψιμο κόρνας σε db κ.λ.π.) νομίζω δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα ,αν και υπάρχουν και καλύτερες λύσεις.Όλα βέβαια είναι σχετικά με την εφαρμογή ,το κόστος κ.λ.π.

----------


## windmill82

γεια σας παληκαρια. αγαπητε vlahoskwn πες μας σε παρακαλω με τι ενισχυτη θα κανεις παρτυ. αν εχει στοιχεια παραθεσε μας και την ισχυ του σε RMS η PMPO και σε τι thd ειναι μετρημενη. ειναι ΠΟΛΥ σημαντικο να το ξερουμε αυτο. εγω παλι πιστευω και με 8¨ woofer με καλο ενισχυτη την φερνεις την αστυνομια.

----------


## vlahoskwn

καταρχην εγω θελω τα ηχεια να παιζουν κλαρινα και ξενα με πολυ μπασο
θα παιζουν τεζα αλλα χωρις παραμπορφωσεις απλα θελω να ξερω αν θα παιζουν και σε εξωτερικο χωρο πχ μια αυλη με αποσταση 10μετρα αλλα θελω να μου πειτε για το crossover και την καμπινα 
ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι η κορνα δεν κανει γιατι δεν θα εχω μεσαιες συχνοτητες τι λετε;
τελος ο ενισχυτης που θα τα οδηγω ειναι αυτος
http://www.electromarket.co.uk/produ...+EQ+%26+Preamp
και ισως στο μελλον με αυτον
http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...=14784&LANG=GR

ο ενισχυτης ο πρωτος ειναι καλος;

----------


## windmill82

μια χαρα ειναι οι ενισχυτες! με 90w rms που αναφερει ο πρωτος αν θες τοσο πολυ ενταση θα σου προτεινα να φτιαξεις ηχεια με 2 woofer 6.5¨ η 8¨ ενα midrange για να ξεσκιζει στα κλαρινα και ενα tweeter για να σου βγαζει ποιοτικες υψηλες. οσο πιο πολυ ευαισθησια εχουν τα μεγαφωνα που θα αγορασεις τοσο πιο δυνατες σταθμες θα επιτυχεις! το κροσαρισμα και το που θα τα αποκοψεις ειναι καθαρα θεμα αποκρισης του καθε μεγαφωνου αλλα και τι συχνοτητες θελεις να τονισεις. γενικα οσο πιο πολλα μεγαφωνα βαλεις σε καθε στηλη τοσο πιο μεγαλυτερη σταθμη ηχου θα επιτυχεις. εγω προτιμω τα μικροτερα σε διαμετρο ηχεια που μπορουν να διαχειριστουν αρκετη ισχυ.

----------


## vlahoskwn

θα εχω και μικτη οποτε ακομη περοσσοτερο
τωρα μπορειτε να μου πειτε για της καμπινες και το crossover και κυριως θελω να δω βαση στα κλαρινα αλλα και στα μπασα

----------


## ezizu

Εδώ θα ήθελα να πώ, σε σχέση με αυτά που γράφει ο windmill82 στο ποστ#19 ότι ,σοβαρά ηχεία PA ( δηλαδή για σκληρή συνεχόμενη χρήση ,πάρτυ κ.λ.π. ),με αξιόλογες στάθμες ηχητικής πίεσης, ,πλήρους φάσματος συχνοτήτων ( και όχι δορυφόρους που συνοδεύονται οπωσδήποτε από subwoofer ),με tweeter αντί για κόρνα και 6,5'' ή 8'' woofer,εγώ δεν έχω δεί κάπου.Όπως επίσης δεν νομίζω, ότι ένας ενισχυτής 90W RMS/8Ω σε full range λειτουργία ,μπορεί να καλύψει ικανοποιητικά μια σοβαρή εφαρμογή PA ( με τις απαιτήσεις που έχουν αναφερθεί : κλαρίνα ,πολύ μπάσο σε ξένα κ.λ.π. ).  
Εφόσον θέλεις ηχεία για πάρτυ,σε υψηλές ηχητικές στάθμες, με βάση τα κλαρίνα και την ξένη μουσική με πολύ μπάσο, τότε μάλλον θα πρέπει ,για δύο δρόμων ηχείο,να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια καλή κόρνα PA και ίσως και ένα καλό woofer 15'' PA,έτσι ώστε να αποφύγεις το subwoofer, για την ξένη μουσική. Αν θέλεις τριών δρόμων ηχείων,μπορείς να βάλεις και ένα midrange PA .Με το τρίδρομο ηχείο , μάλλον θα έχεις και καλύτερες μεσαίες συχνότητες .
Οι καμπίνες ( τύπος / όγκος ) υπολογίζονται βάση των χαρακτηριστικών Thiele & Small του woofer που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί.
Το crossover υπολογίζεται ,βάση των ηλεκτρικών χαρακτηριστικών των μεγαφώνων ,την καμπύλη απόκρισης συχνοτήτων συναρτήση της καμπύλης ηχητικής πίεσης / συχνότητα των μεγαφώνων κ.λ.π.
Φιλικά.

----------


## vlahoskwn

η χρηση θα ειναι για παρτυ οποτε θελω ενταση
τον ενισχυτη θα τον οδηγω και με μικτη οποτε ακομα περισσοτερη ενταση
τωρα θελω να μου πειτε αν ειναι καλα αυτα που διαλεξα
αν οχι πρωτεινεται κατι

----------


## windmill82

αγαπητε ezizu παρατηρηση σου σε σχεση με αυτα που εγραψα ειναι πολυ ευστοχη. Απλως ο φιλος vlahoskwn τα θελει ολα ( και να γκρεμισει τη γειτονια με 90w και να μην του κοστισει πολυ) . Εγω σαν χρυση τομη θα προτεινα να κανει ηχεια που να μπορουν να παιξουν αρκετα δυνατα και να μην χρεωθει μια περιουσια. Ασε που με 2Χ90W μετρημενη με 0.5% thd πιστευω πως δεν ειναι και ικανοποιητικη ισχυς για να "πυροβολησεις" 15ιντσα PA. Εγω σαν λιγο συντηρητικος που ειμαι προτεινω λιγο πιο μικρα και ευαισθητα ηχεια που μπορει να μην ξεσηκωσουν τη γειτονια , αλλα ενα γλενι το βγαζουν. Εξ αλλου μετα το γλεντι θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να μπουν στο σαλονι για καθημερινη χρηση παρα να περιμενουν στην αποθηκη το επομενο γλεντι.

----------


## vlahoskwn

φιλε μου διαβασε κατι που εχω γραψει παραοανω θα εχω και μικτη ωστε να παρω ολη την ισχυ

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Αρσένη ( windmill82 ) ,η άποψή σου,όσο αφορά τα μικρά ηχεία, τα οποία όμως θα μπορούν να αντεπεξέλθουν και σε ένα  << οικιακό >>  γλέντι , είναι πολύ σωστή. 
Ο Κωνσταντίνος ( vlahoskwn )όμως ,θέλει να καλύπτει ηχητικά ,πάρτυ γαμήλειες δεξιώσεις κ.α. , με κλαρίνα ,ξένη μουσική με πολύ μπάσο κ.λ.π., οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις ,θα χρειαστεί καλά επαγγελματικά ηχεία και έναν στιβαρό επαγγελματικό ενισχυτή.Για αυτό προτείνω ,woofer 15'' ( π.χ. http://www.artsound.gr/catalog/emine...o-p-12940.html ) και κάποια καλύτερη κόρνα ( π.χ. http://www.artsound.gr/catalog/speak...db-p-8378.html , μαζί με μια χοάνη ,με κατάλληλη διασπορά π.χ. http://www.artsound.gr/catalog/adam-...n-p-13662.html ), από αυτή που έχει επιλέξει ο Κωνσταντίνος. Ένας ενισχυτής καλός και << τίμιος >> για τα λεφτά του είναι π.χ. http://www.artsound.gr/catalog/behri...w-p-12257.html .
Τα συγκεκριμένα μεγάφωνα και ο ενισχυτής που προτείνω, είναι ενδεικτικά για να πάρει μια ιδέα ο Κωνσταντίνος. Σαφώς υπάρχουν και πολλές άλλες επιλογές .

----------


## vlahoskwn

γεια σου φιλε μου μαλλον θα παρω εναν sr technology 320rms καλος δεν ειναι;
τωρα για τα μεγαφωνα το μπασο δεν θελω τοσο πολυ αλλα θελω να παιζουν μπασο και στο μελλον ισως παρω subwoofer
γιατην κορνα τωρα μου φαινεται ακριβη to idio isxyei kai gia to woofer

----------


## windmill82

ανεβηκες επιπεδο στον ενισχυτη και μ αρεσει. Με αυτην την ισχυ αξιζει να φτιαξεις ηχεια με τα μεγαφωνα που σου προτεινει ο φιλος ezizu. ερχεται τωρα το oiκονομικο θεμα... ξεφευγεις στα χρηματα αρκετα αλλα σφιξε λιγο τα δοντια αδειασε το πορτοφολι και κανε κατι ολοκληρωμενο. με λιγοτερα λεφτα δυστυχως μπορεις να συμβιβαστεις σε λιγοτερα πραγματα (και λιγοτερα dB)

----------


## vlahoskwn

καταρχην το woofer δεν ειναι καλο; δεν θελω να τριζουν τα παντα γυρω απο το μπασο και το συγκεκριμενο το εχω ακουσει
τωρα για την κορνα συμφωνω να βαλω μια καλυτερη και με μεγαλυτερη διασπορα αλλα οχι να δωσω και 100ευρω 50ευρω δεν ειναι καλα;

----------


## ezizu

Κωνσταντίνε ,εφόσον το woofer που έχεις επιλέξει ,το έχεις ακούσει να παίζει και σε ικανοποιεί από θέμα ήχου,μπάσου,εντάσεων κ.λ.π. τότε είσαι Ok με αυτό .Δεν είναι κακό μεγάφωνο.Αν σε παίρνει οικονομικά ,βάλε  μια καλύτερη κόρνα / χοάνη ,αλλιώς και αυτή που επέλεξες , με κάποιους συμβιβασμούς ,θα κάνει την δουλειά της .

----------


## vlahoskwn

ωραια μαρεσε αλλα τωρα για την κορνα τι να κανω αλλα ενα 50ρικο δινω

----------


## vlahoskwn

την υπολογισα σωστα;

----------

